# Beautiful Pictures Of Dove Flying ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

These were taken and posted by Carol Baum on the doves-pigeons list earlier today. Very, very lovely .. click on the slideshow link and enjoy: http://tinyurl.com/qfxte

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful detail! Really interesting seeing these great photos!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terry...great photos taken by this person! I've always loved pictures of birds in flight, it captures their essense and grace


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Very beautiful! I particularly liked the one where she is just taking off.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What grace and elegence, just lovely...   

Thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for posting these stunning dove photos Terry.
Many thanks to Carol *&* her dove as well.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, these are wonderful shots. I loved #8 best. The dove looks as if she is smiling and enjoying flying so much. What a gorgeous little dove.

Thanks, Terry

Maggie


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Great Shots i think i like #4 The best of them all but other than that there all great photos.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What fantastic photos! They really have the WOW factor! I liked #8 the best also. 

Lindi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Birds are absolutely gorgeous when they're flying. I would say the last one was the best pic. I love how they tuck their feet up under them when flying.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I echo everyone! GREAT PICTURES of flight!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Jerusalem (Roo) .. / Cindy & Treesa, Please Read*

Here's a post from doves-pigeons between Carol and I and links to more Roo pictures if you are interested.

Terry
-----------------------------------
Hi Carol,

I'm glad you enjoyed seeing what the Pigeon-Talk folks thought of
Roo's lovely photos. You are welcome to join us there, you know.
I will make sure Roo's website links get posted there .. everyone
loved the flying photos, and I know they will love the rest too. I will
post back your comments to Treesa and Cindy as well. If you haven't
seen some of Cindy's photos of her pigeons, you are really missing
something .. that alone is worth joining Pigeon-Talk as she doesn't
have them all up on a site anywhere.

Terry
---------------------------------
_I'm so delighted that you shared the flight photos of my dove and how kind it was of you to let me know of the response! It seems that # 8 is the most popular and I agree, he does look like he's smiling in it, if that's possible...:~)

Yes, my very much loved and spoiled male ringneck is named Jerusalem, aka "Roo" (and other various nicknames, too). He even has his own (2) websites. If you're interested, they're here:
http://joyfulsongtree.home.att.net
http://songtree.home.comcast.net 

I very much enjoyed visiting Treesa's website too, with all her pigeon pics and was also very moved by Cindy Boyce's A Pigeon's Prayer, just beautiful._


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terrific site - enjoyed seeing more pictures of Roo.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks from me personally for the gratifying comments about Jerusalem (Roo), the pics of him in flight, and 'his' website. And thanks to Terry and all of you as well, for making me feel welcome here already, I've just become a member today! 
~Carol


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Carol,

Welcome, glad you've become a member. And thanks for providing the beautiful pictures of Roo.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carol and welcome! I'm so glad you decided to join us here on Pigeon-Talk (dove talk is certainly welcomed and allowed also)!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Carol, 

Welcome to PigeonLifeNet and your pictures were stunning of your lovely dove


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carol, so glad to have you as a member.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi to you nice folks who have given me the warm welcome  I have yet to actually scout around much and make myself familiar with navigating here, etc... 



TAWhatley said:


> (dove talk is certainly welcomed and allowed also)!


Thanks, Terry, that's good to know!  All the birdies, web footed, wattled, wild, whatever ~ they're _all _winsome to me  


Thanks again, good peeps,
~Carol


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> ... If you haven't seen some of Cindy's photos of her pigeons, you are really missing something .. that alone is worth joining Pigeon-Talk as she doesn't have them all up on a site anywhere.[/I]


WOW, Cindy !!!
I love your webshot albums! Amazing photos, laugh out loud funny   , sweet, heart warming and educational. All with great captions, too  

And thanks for the tip, Terry 

~ Carol


----------

